# Bush ID



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Can someone tell me what kind of bush this is. See them everywhere and honey and bumble bees on them.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Japanese bush honeysuckle


----------



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

Do they get nectar from them? Heard they just get pollen


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, nectar. Some years supers filled. Vermont has declared the plant an invasive. I have a yard where the farmer sprayed all honeysuckle on the farm. No more supers full there.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> Yes, nectar. Some years supers filled. Vermont has declared the plant an invasive. I have a yard where the farmer sprayed all honeysuckle on the farm. No more supers full there.


What is the quality of the honey? I've never raised anything close to pure honeysuckle.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

White, little flavor...I've heard it likened to powdered sugar.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

You really don't want anything to with the honeysuckle other than looking at someone else's, it can be pretty to see it in full flower but a major PIA if you have to work around it. Vermont isn't the only one to declare it invasive, which it very much is. 

We have tons of it around but I normally don't see but a few bees working it; other folks indicated it needed to be in the sun and only certain times of day.


----------

